# Melafix



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys,

has anyone used Melafix in the planted tank? I got a couple guppies with tail rot, so I'm treating my tank with Melafix, but I'm worried if it will affect the plants in any way.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've used it. Works great and has a interesting smell to it. Anyways, plants remained healthy while fished recovered. I ran carbon in the tank and performed large water changes after treatment to help get rid of the residual medication.

-John N.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks a lot John


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I just finished using it for six days on an injured Clown Pleco in my tank.

Had no problems with plants, fish, snails, or shrimp. Pleco is doing fine and so is everyone else. One of the guppies even seemed to grow back part of his tail a bit faster than normal. He gets picked on a lot.


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree. It seems to work very well in freshwater. The Melaleuca does have an interesting smell. Did anyone notice the change in surface tension making little bubbles and foam on top of the water?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Amphiprion said:


> Did anyone notice the change in surface tension making little bubbles and foam on top of the water?


Yeh, it does that too. We use UG filters for the majority of our tanks at work, and if I treat with Melafix, you can definitely tell. There will be alot of bubbles created at the surface, sorta like soap bubbles.

I agree with the odd, interesting smell. I think it does a pretty good job of helping fin rot and other ailments.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Now does this effect shrimp or is it only ich medicine that kills them?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

For those interested, Melafix is Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Very good info here, but on google search for Melafix, i came upon this page from the Tropical Fish Forums explaining the difference between Melafix, Bettafix, and Pimafix:

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=57172


----------

